# Need opinion on the new 6.7 diesel engines.



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I currently have a '04 3/4 ton Gas Hemi and I am thinking of buying a 2007 3/4 ton 6.7 diesel with 7200 miles for about $26000 or a new 2008 3/4 Hemi gas for about $28,000.

What would you buy?

*If you have the new 6.7 Diesel - how is the performance and gas mileage?*

I hear you cannot put the perfomance chips in the new 6.7 diesels as Dodge can now track the install of these chips - any truth?

Thx
GMSNOW


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mileage on 6.7's is not as good as my 04 5.9. I'd stay away from chips on a 6.7. They are too new to begin with and good luck getting warranty work done if they find out. Some dealers may be nicer, but my truck doesn't have a programmer and never will and it's out of warranty. I'd probably go with the 08 Hemi and lifetime warranty for that price. Although the 07 6.7 is a good price too. Why is it for sale with 7200 miles?? Hmmm... I'm on a site called DieselRam.com Best site ever for info on Dodge diesels. Filled with great people, like this site and it's free, like this site.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

I Have An 07 Dodge 6.7 Stick Pulling My Lawn Trailer Loaded With 3 Z's About 12 Miles To A Gallon.empty No Trailer I Have Gotten 22 But,you Have To Keep Around 65 Mph For These Results.i Had A 04 Hemi3/4 Ton Pulling A Load 6 To 8 Empty Best Ever Hwy 18 Mostly 16 Or 17


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

Get the diesel. It will pay off in the long run. I have a 2007 6.7 and have it chipped, no problems. I am getting pretty much the same mileage as qualitylawn.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont have the new one, but love the 4 older 5.9s much better than the V8 gas pig...

i personally dont see a point to putiing in a chip, these days the engine manuf. puts a lot of time and study into the motor. to get most power, and fuel... if they wanted to preform differently , im sure they would have done it, by simply programming the computer differently. i figure they spending all that time, and money know way more than i know... im sure down the lines there are conseqences to be paid,. maybe not by the motor , but by the trans or axle, .... 

but i dont own a chipped truck, so maybe you guys so go for it -


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been thinking of a new 6.7 pickup next year. We will have to see what the average is on the 6.7's and the Duramax's next year. They are very nice trucks though!:salute:


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have an 08 3500 DRW with the 6.7. They have plenty of power but the fuel economy is not the greatest. I average 12-13 mpg almost every tank, with a combination of highway/city and loaded/empty. When I'm pulling heavy (14k+) my mpg goes down to 8-10 but I can set the cruise control at 70 and sit back and relax.

Another thing to consider is that many of the 6.7 trucks (including my own) have problems due to the emissions equipment. Reportedly, if you remove the emissions equipment, which is against the law and voids the waranty, they run without problems and get much better fuel mileage.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

08 DRW 3500 here too. I average about 13 mpg.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I've owned my 6.7L for a little over a year and have 28,000 miles on it, so far it has been a good performer. As others have said, you chip it consider the warranty gone! With all the special emissions and intergal exhaust brake, I'd rather not be paying $4k for a new turbo or anything else for that matter, so chip it at your own peril. JMHO.

I typically tow a 9,000lb travel trailer with this truck and on a cross country trip this summer I averaged 12mpg, thatis including pulling the Rockies and the Sierra Nevad's. Not towing local driving 16-17 mpg, on the highway with the 6sp AT @ 65 mph 20-21mpg, as soon as you start pushing 70-75 mph its down to 17-18 mpg.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i get 20-21mpg on the highway and 15-17 in the city but mine only has 4900 miles on it so it will get better. the coolest thing is the exhaust brake if your running empty or with a small trailer 12' with a couple 4 wheelers and the tow/haul thing on and you get off the highway at 70mph it will basically stop you before the stoplight at the end of the off ramp.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

my dad is a technician at a dodge dealership (hence why i have one) and the biggest proble they see is the little silenoid in the turbo sticks and the only way to fix it is a new turbo. he just put one on a truck this week with 7000miles. what causes it is excessive idling and not working the turbo ( ***** footing around and not driving with the exhaust brake on) the exhaust brake works the turbo just like the jake brake on a big truck, it winds that turbo up and keeps everything clean and it sounds pretty cool too. and it helps the truck warm up when its cold. 

so if you get the truck, whenever you get in it turn the brake on and wind it up once in a while to keep that silenoid clean, but another thing to do is turn the brake off before you shut the truck off and let it idle for 30 seconds to let the turbo wind down because once the engine is off there is no lubrication going to the turbo and that is the number one reason why turbos fail is people shut them off while the turbos are still spooled up


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

as far as performane the truck rips, it will own any 6.0 ford and the duramaxes also...i dont know about the 6.4 ford though but i heard they have a lot of turbo lag.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the good feedback. I think I will try to buy the 2007 6.7 diesel.

GMSNOW


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just an FYI GMSNOW - I don't know if you are new to diesels but you should let it idle for more than 30 seconds before shutting it off. The turbos fail because they are oil cooled and after runing the truck they are hot. If you shut it off without idling, the oil flow stops and the oil cokes on the inside of the turbo. 5 minutes or so of idling after heavy driving is the best thing for your turbo.

You also might want to check on the history of any inexpensive 2007 trucks. A bunch of the 2007 6.7's were either traded in or bought back by Dodge because they could not resolve the constant issues they were having. I'm not trying to talk you out of buying it; I love my 6.7. Just something to think about.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

justwheelit;582492 said:


> as far as performane the truck rips, it will own any 6.0 ford and the duramaxes also...i dont know about the 6.4 ford though but i heard they have a lot of turbo lag.


I love my 6.7 and am looking at getting a second. I have owned a for 6.0 and currently own 2 duramaxes (1 2001 and 1 2005), your statement is incorrect. I feel that it pulls better underload than the chevy or ford but "own".....ok. The 6.0 I got rid of for the dodge and I believe that it is a good upgrade. The duramax will pull right along side the dodge, maybe a bid slower, and won't get quite the mileage but they are definatly in the same catagory. I also find it hard to believe that you you are getting the mileage that you say unless you are "*****footing it" with a 2 wheel drive down hill with a tailwind. with the regen feature I dont know anyone that gets that mileage stock. With mods I would agree but then compatre the modded 6.0 and duramaxes. I can get 23 and 19 with my duramax chipped......

I would not hesitate to get another 6.7 great truck and motor but as to dogging chevy I wouldnt and ford, the only reason that I didn't get a new one was the horrid mileage reports that i was hearing. I have since been told that they have gotten better. I did drive a new f450 and it had very good power......


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I test drove the used 2007 but I found out it did not have anti spin differential. The salesman actually steared me away from this vehicle as I would be using it for snow plowing he felt missing the anti spin would be a great negative. 

So I think I will be buying a brand new 2008 SLT short box 6.7 diesel for $33100.

How important do you feel the anti spin differential is for snow plowing?

What do you think of that price for the new 2008? Dealer says this is a take it or leave price. The 2008 has everything set up for a true work truck.

GMSNOW


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Give Duluth Dodge a call. They have an 08, 2500 short box, oil burner, big horn, plow prep , antispin, tow, etc etc... with every thing on it but leather and a sunroof for $29k new...... but they only have one left....


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

id say anti spin is a must.

and like said an 07 with low miles might be a pissed off trade in or a buy back............... i think i paid right at $32K for my 06 which is pretty much the same ur lookin at just an 06 with 6.7


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

SGC08;579599 said:


> I have an 08 3500 DRW with the 6.7. They have plenty of power but the fuel economy is not the greatest. I average 12-13 mpg almost every tank, with a combination of highway/city and loaded/empty. When I'm pulling heavy (14k+) my mpg goes down to 8-10 but I can set the cruise control at 70 and sit back and relax.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that many of the 6.7 trucks (including my own) have problems due to the emissions equipment. Reportedly, if you remove the emissions equipment, which is against the law and voids the waranty, they run without problems and get much better fuel mileage.


Unplug the EGR, theres alot of talk over on 
http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=218249


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Once I decide that I've had enough of the warranty I'll probably get rid of the DPF and EGR but for now I'm going to keep it stock.

Some say you can unplug the EGR others say you need to get rid of the DPF at the same time. If you do either and don't want the CEL, you will need a programmer to clear the codes (or at least a OBDII scanner) at every start up and then you will run into warranty issues.

The fuel mileage is not what I had hoped but I didn't buy a 1-ton DRW for the fuel mileage.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Any and all epa 07 compliant on road diesels are in the same boat. This is any on road diesel manufactured after the first quarter of 2007. The mileage is going to suffer because the engine is restricted and for more importantly the engine electronically injects fuel into the exhaust stream to react in the doc (diesel oxidation cataylist) just prior to entering the dpf (diesel pariculant filter) to burn the soot out of a full dpf. This goverment mandated emission progam has one more tier yet to be placed in 2010. Because of the technology put ino the electronic and fuel systems of these engines they make terrific power.
Unplugging the egr valve will wreak havoc on the dpf system. It will eventually plug and can cause engine shutdown. I really think that any issues that occur in the new ones can easily be corrected before the warrenty runs out. 
I could go on for hours here but I wont. One thing is certian these emission systems are here to stay.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the 6.7L gas mileage from what you guys are saying are basically the same as the 5.9L I have.....anyone else with the 6.7Ls have any input?


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

matzke3;615926 said:


> Any and all epa 07 compliant on road diesels are in the same boat. This is any on road diesel manufactured after the first quarter of 2007. The mileage is going to suffer because the engine is restricted and for more importantly the engine electronically injects fuel into the exhaust stream to react in the doc (diesel oxidation cataylist) just prior to entering the dpf (diesel pariculant filter) to burn the soot out of a full dpf. This goverment mandated emission progam has one more tier yet to be placed in 2010. Because of the technology put ino the electronic and fuel systems of these engines they make terrific power.
> Unplugging the egr valve will wreak havoc on the dpf system. It will eventually plug and can cause engine shutdown. I really think that any issues that occur in the new ones can easily be corrected before the warrenty runs out.
> I could go on for hours here but I wont. One thing is certian these emission systems are here to stay.


theres people with over 50000 miles on a egr unplug, no problems yet, looks like they won't have any. people can read on the site I posted earlier. They also plug the egr crossover pipe. I have only unplugged the egr, world of difference, in mpg.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

matzke3;615926 said:


> Any and all epa 07 compliant on road diesels are in the same boat. This is any on road diesel manufactured after the first quarter of 2007. The mileage is going to suffer because the engine is restricted and for more importantly the engine electronically injects fuel into the exhaust stream to react in the doc (diesel oxidation cataylist) just prior to entering the dpf (diesel pariculant filter) to burn the soot out of a full dpf. This goverment mandated emission progam has one more tier yet to be placed in 2010. Because of the technology put ino the electronic and fuel systems of these engines they make terrific power.
> Unplugging the egr valve will wreak havoc on the dpf system. It will eventually plug and can cause engine shutdown. I really think that any issues that occur in the new ones can easily be corrected before the warrenty runs out.
> I could go on for hours here but I wont. One thing is certian these emission systems are here to stay.


I love how the government is mandating all these emission rules to make things better while killing the fuel mileage of the trucks.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

sorry to get off track..........

i too love how these new ruels and regs produce less pollutants but use more fuel. 

Honestly the reason i got my dodge was bc of the 5.9 cummins. i have had 2 now and love them. with that being said the seats in the new trucks really suck and the interior isnt anything to write home about either.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

wls;616141 said:


> theres people with over 50000 miles on a egr unplug, no problems yet, looks like they won't have any. people can read on the site I posted earlier. They also plug the egr crossover pipe. I have only unplugged the egr, world of difference, in mpg.


Im sorry worded my statement poorly. The engine will still run with the egr system disabled. The results will not be instant or catastrophic. With the egr system disabled the engine produces more NOX which is the main concern. The dpf will have to be regenerated more frequently, because of this its going to fill with unburnable ash more frequently and will have to be replaced sooner. The only way engine shutdown will iccur is if its ignored. 
Id like to see how it pans out. I wouldnt mind finding out the best ways around some of the emissions systems. If you get a chance WLS give me some more info; like what your pulling, do you have alot or little idle time, how many miles youve got on er' and if you have done any parked regenerations yet?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

hey lets talk prices a little? if ok??

2008 Dodge 2500
SLT - Crew Cab - Chromed Up
3:73 rear? 6.7L - 4x4 - 6' bed

$35k w/ 0% for 60...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

gm snow, are all the re-flashes done to the truck. I know theres some new software thats on the 08's but not on the 07.5 6.7's. good luck with the truck, try to post some pics up when you get it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

EGLC;617234 said:


> hey lets talk prices a little? if ok??
> 
> 2008 Dodge 2500
> SLT - Crew Cab - Chromed Up
> ...


I got a 08, 2500 Big horn
crew cab, 4x4, heavy duty
6.7
8'bed, lsd
$29,859


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

good buy snofarmer. 

there are many ppl who are taking off the DPF stuff and unplug and stop the EGR too. they say it works with out throwing a code if you buy and use one of the new kits for it. 

i dont know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I just bought a brand new '07 Dodge 3500, quad cab, 4x4, 6.7 cummins and 9' contractor's dump body. Truck listed for $51k, I paid $31k.

I've got 2,000 miles and filled the 52 gallon tank 3 times so far. The first tank was 7 mpg and I was downright sick. The next tank was a bunch of trips with no trailer, just hauling loads of firewood with the cruise set at 60, 13 mpg. The last tank was back down to 12, but that was pulling a trailer.

I've also had a 2002, 2003, 2005 and now have (2) 2006 5.9's. The best mileage truck was the 2003, which had a very light 3.50 rear end. We could always get 26 mpg with that truck, but it was setting the cruise right at 55 and taking your time.

The '05 and the 2 '06's are good, we can push 19 with them, 14 pulling a trailer, but no matter the mileage, it's better than the 6 we would get with the '01 and earlier 360s.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone wanna PM some dealers phone #s??? No one here can come close to that...there is a 2007 3500 dump for $31k here thats a left-over but it has the 1st year of the 6.7l and I'm not sure about it + its red and I HATE red. lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

EGLC;620983 said:


> Anyone wanna PM some dealers phone #s??? No one here can come close to that...there is a 2007 3500 dump for $31k here thats a left-over but it has the 1st year of the 6.7l and I'm not sure about it + its red and I HATE red. lol


I'll be honest with you, before I bought this '07, I was looking into getting an '08 2500, as my dealer would give me the lifetime warranty even though it was going to be a diesel. They themselves were going to do the warranty work, even with me plowing, yes, I had it in writing.

Anyways, there were 3 diesels left within 500 miles of me, 1 had hail damage, 1 had a pending sale, and one was in Michigan.

That dealer wouldn't give me anything for my trade either.

We were by the dealer where I got my truck today. None of the '07 3500s are left, nor are there anymore '08 3500, 4500 or 5500s. I don't know if they've auctioned them off, or moved them to a different dealer.... don't know.

Forest Lake Dodge in Forest Lake Minnesota is who I dealt with.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Even on the pickups?? I mean the guy here was firm @ $35k and it was a demo.....everyone else wants like $37k around here....


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

This is where I got my Dodge, Biggest Dodge Dealer in the World! http://www.usautosales.com/newrigs/Dodge/

No body could touch his price! Nobody! and he's got the largest selection! I flew in on Saturday and was home on the Tuesday. He would have delivered it but I didn't want to wait.

Jay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

EGLC;621164 said:


> Even on the pickups?? I mean the guy here was firm @ $35k and it was a demo.....everyone else wants like $37k around here....


For a couple of weeks here, all the dealers had ads in the major newspapers of $30k, sign and drive. This was for '08 Dodge 3/4 diesel 4x4 SLT Big Horn, pretty much what SnoFarmer said.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I got mine in Rosevile down in the cities.
Duluth dodge had 1(one) priced at 19k also.

Timing and playing the game is key to getting a low price.
1. Don't seam to eager or have your hart set on a particular color.

I had my wife& son (he is25) go to ford, chev, gmc to get prices.test drive a few trucks
Then they went to the dodge dealer.

They took a truck for a test drive. Had the salesman give them a price.
She then call's me in front of the salesman and I say "no deal" she gives them our phone # and they leave. 2 days latter the phone rings, Hey, this is Troy from Roseville Dodge have you bought a truck yet. I say, no, not yet as ford is going to give me a sweet deal on a truck.

I can get you a short box says troy, I say, I told you I want a long box "no deal" and why so much Is that including all the discounts? I don't see anything off for customer loyalty?
Troy, We don't have a long box and I'll have to look into the customer loyalty.
Thanks troy, latter.

2 more days pass. ring ring hey, this is troy I found your truck.

humm really, what do you have.

4 days latter I had my new truck.

Sometimes you have to play it slow.
They want you to buy up a 08 as they do not want them around when the 09's hit the lots.
They changed the body style and they want the 08's gone.

I paid less for my 08CTD than I did my 01 gasser.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I too have managed to be paying the same for trucks now, as I did when I bought my '02. My '03, '05 and (2) '06s have all been in the $31k range for quad cab diesels.

I personally mow car dealers on both sides of the Dodge dealer, so I watch for what truck I'm looking for, and then write down the stock number.

OR I just drive through the lot, looking for a truck with a stock number that's faded out, meaning it's been on the lot for a while.

If I'm serious about buying a truck, I'll go in and make an offer on that one. If I'm not, I just know which truck to keep an eye on, to see if it ever moves or not.

As for the dealer that SnoFarmer dealt with, it's the same owner that owns the dealer I deal with, and that's their schtick. You go in and look at a vehicle, leave, and 2-3 days later they call and ask if I've found a vehicle. If not, they say they got a new deal to be made, to come back in, and they'll work some more numbers with you.


----------

